# Long-term car hire vs buying secondhand ?



## noeliam_6 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi! I’ll be living in Canberra for the next three months and I was wondering whether it’s better to hire a car for the three months or just buying an economic secondhand one. I’d really appreciate your help! Cheers!


----------



## Bogan (Sep 22, 2018)

noeliam_6 said:


> Hi! I'll be living in Canberra for the next three months and I was wondering whether it's better to hire a car for the three months or just buying an economic secondhand one. I'd really appreciate your help! Cheers!


Noeliam,

I Have been living here for over a decade and never bought a car ,always on bicycles ,public ,mostly running . I use to run few K every day to work while back and quit love it ...just need to look after the MAGPIE!
If you have to go for it ,I possibly buy myself a cheap second hand with a good internal,rental will be very expensive for three months (if you pay the excess fee it will be almost double) IMO.

Safe Drive!


----------

